# Temp Monitoring



## Ed Hernandez (Jan 6, 2019)

Hey guys, I bought a Thermo Pro TP-08 awhile back it helps me monitor both internal temps of the smoker and meat.  Lately, I've noticed that my probe would be about 30-40 degrees off compared to my $10 CharBroil gauges I have at grate level, so my question is has anyone ever bought this probe? Or Maybe have similar issues because my common sense would suggest to believe the expensive probe compared to the little gauges I bought at Walmart.  Don't want to think I'm smoking meat at the desired temperature and in reality be cooking colder than what I expected.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 6, 2019)

did you try putting your probes in boiling water to see they are reading correct.


----------



## Ed Hernandez (Jan 6, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> did you try putting your probes in boiling water to see they are reading correct.


I haven't but now that you've given me the idea I will thanks bud.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2019)

I would trust the TP-08 before the others. Like SJ  said, test probes in boiling/ice water.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 6, 2019)

Ed Hernandez said:


> I haven't but now that you've given me the idea I will thanks bud.


your welcome,  let us know how you make out


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2019)

Yup read the instructions they would have told you how to test the probes. My smoker temperature themo worked will when I first got the smoke now its way off. I have the Thermoworks smoke.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2019)

Yup---Once you test & confirm that your Therm Pro is accurate, go by that always.
And position it about 2" or 3" from the meat----Close enough to measure the Temp in the area the meat is in, yet far enough away from the meat to not get a false reading from the cold meat in the beginning of the Smoke.

Bear


----------

